# ice fishing box



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Here's another box I got made by Hookmaster. Sportsman Ice Tote. It has a glass front for nite use with a coleman lantern, rod and fish storage, and runners for pulling on the ice. Can anyone add some history to this box. Thanks.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have the exact same box except it's red.... Still in great shape..can't even remember when I got the box.......it's been years and years......


----------



## craigster_mi (Feb 2, 2009)

i think i've seen the same thing or at least real similiar for sale at Knutson's in Brooklyn, MI

craig


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep after checking it's the same box... Can't remember where or when I bought it but I know it's at least 25 years old.......


----------



## danakaiggy (Jan 6, 2009)

I got mine from my dad i remember using it when i was a kid... 

the only thing that i had to fix was the glass in the front broke when my lateren got it hot and a fish flicked water on it and shattered it. 


scared me to death im sitting on the seat and smash i thought i was going through the ice.........


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

I fished out of one of those little boxes for a couple of years.
But the more fishing I did, the more stuff I collected.
So I scaled it up to this box a few years back.
Just a little longer, taller and a wider foot print.
The skis are old J.C.Higgins downhill, the logo stickers are still the the front of the skis.
Now days the only thing I carry onto the ice is my auger, for safety reasons
You'ld think that I would prime/paint during the summer, but no, I wait till it's cold and damp with hard water just around the corner, doh!
And I still refuse to paint racing flames on it like someone suggested last year.










This one carries ALL the stuff I need. But was I happy, NO.
Built one even bigger, 36x18.
But I can't lift it into my truck unless I unload it. So it sets in the shed minus it's skis.

Martin


----------

